# Astralean



## SpotMe?

What's the maximum dosage for a female?

I'm using Alpa Pharma Astralean It's 40mcg.


----------



## Dux

It depends what you can personally handle.

I'm taking 160mg and I'm fine with it, but others have said that dosage was too much.


----------



## tprice

start on 40 but dont exceed 80.


----------



## Dux

And make sure your diet is sorted, it isn't that good


----------



## SpotMe?

tprice said:


> start on 40 but dont exceed 80.


I was taking 80 mcg but upped to 120 today should I go back down?


----------



## tprice

how long have you been on it, its one of those 'how does your body react' things.

if you can feel it working great, but if it feels too much take it back down.


----------



## SpotMe?

tprice said:


> how long have you been on it, its one of those 'how does your body react' things.
> 
> if you can feel it working great, but if it feels too much take it back down.


I've been on it for 5 days now started on 40mcg first two days then upped to 80 for two days felt fine so had another one today and again feel fine so would you say I'm safe to continue at 120mcg?

Also on an unrelated note yes I'm right near Newbury in Reading so not far at all.


----------



## GolfDelta

Originally Posted by tprice

start on 40 but dont exceed 80.

Why not?Its a personal tolerance there are no hard and fast rules so this is rubbish advice!

OP I can go up to 160mcg of astralean with no adverse sides,I increased my dosage by 20mcg(half a pill) every 2/3 days to assess tolerance.Just find what works for you.


----------



## ausbuilt

SpotMe? said:


> I've been on it for 5 days now started on 40mcg first two days then upped to 80 for two days felt fine so had another one today and again feel fine so would you say I'm safe to continue at 120mcg?
> 
> Also on an unrelated note yes I'm right near Newbury in Reading so not far at all.


my girl easily does 200mcg day (5x40)... I stop at 160mcg... even then the cramping half kills me...

its not related to being a woman.

Just be aware its best used with T3. Do a search in here for how to use T3, by measuring body temp.

when it comes to clen... medically they use increasing doses up to 720mcg/day!!! for months... (search for it- its called the harefield protocol- meant to help heart patients- side effect was fat loss and muscle gain...)


----------



## freddee

I am using astralean with t3 at the moment I got a little shaky on 120mcg and 75mcg of t3, too early to make any coments on its worth yet....


----------



## SpotMe?

Cr3do said:


> By fine, do you mean you have no side-effects at all? I know some guys on 80mcg and are shaking like a leaf...


I'm shakey but not that bad and only in my hands It's barely noticeable now tbh. The only other thing I'm wondering is how do I space the pills out can I take more than one at a time or do I have to leave a few hours inbetween?

I think I've heard of T3 I'll do some more research, thank you


----------



## tprice

SpotMe? said:


> I'm shakey but not that bad and only in my hands It's barely noticeable now tbh. The only other thing I'm wondering is how do I space the pills out can I take more than one at a time or do I have to leave a few hours inbetween?
> 
> I think I've heard of T3 I'll do some more research, thank you


if sides are barely noticable id say your g2g on your dosing then!

finally a member local to me!


----------



## tprice

gduncan said:


> Originally Posted by tprice
> 
> start on 40 but dont exceed 80.
> 
> Why not?Its a personal tolerance there are no hard and fast rules so this is rubbish advice!
> 
> OP I can go up to 160mcg of astralean with no adverse sides,I increased my dosage by 20mcg(half a pill) every 2/3 days to assess tolerance.Just find what works for you.


you clearly didnt read my post after that then...

surely for a beginner its best to air on the side of caution regardless anyway?


----------



## SpotMe?

tprice said:


> if sides are barely noticable id say your g2g on your dosing then!
> 
> finally a member local to me!


Where do you train? Cheers for the advice I'll gage it by how I react to it in that case


----------



## tprice

SpotMe? said:


> Where do you train? Cheers for the advice I'll gage it by how I react to it in that case


yeah as aus said up there ^^^ it really depends on the individual.

do you know newbury at all? down park way where the new shoppin centre has just been built there is a gym where the old cinema used to be.

how about you?


----------



## SpotMe?

tprice said:


> yeah as aus said up there ^^^ it really depends on the individual.
> 
> do you know newbury at all? down park way where the new shoppin centre has just been built there is a gym where the old cinema used to be.
> 
> how about you?


I've only ever passed through Newbury so don't know it that well :-/ I train at Pulse 8 next to Nirvana Spa


----------



## tprice

yeah im useless with reading lol i sometimes go there on training courses, up near junction 11. and used to go to the oracle quite a lot when i actually had time!

now its train cook train cook lol


----------



## SpotMe?

Haha yeah Oracle is good place to go for shopping meals and nights out is good. Ahh I always make time to go out I'd feel like a caged bird otherwise haha.


----------



## tprice

yeah iv let it take over my life a bit haha!

results wise though - best they ever been!


----------



## SpotMe?

Fair play to you. I'm sure once I get training with a PT things will change a fair bit and starting early morning cv is going to definitely stop the late nights haha.


----------



## tprice

you still on the hunt for a decent one then? early morning cv, you mad?!?!?!!?

you already look in decent shape, so what are you goals? where do you go from there?


----------



## SpotMe?

Found one  just need to save my pennies so I can afford it!! Haha I must be but it takes that kind of dedication to reach the goal I want to achieve.

I'm in ok shape but I want to be in excellent shape and improve my strength and stamina think bikini physique.


----------



## Sarahando

Zclock said:


> Hi
> 
> Alpha pharma Astralean clenbuterol 40 mcg, you have those right?
> 
> Tried searching on google but couldnt find, I heard there are 2 different kind of alpha pharma clen. One from china and one from India which one is yours?
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have the ones from India I'm 5'6 and 10stone 7 I'm looking to lose a stone how long do you think it will take on these??
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Sarahando

Zclock said:


> Hi,
> 
> The ones from india should be strong, so if you have a good diet you could do it in less than a month probably, but still depends on how you wanna do it. If you dont care about muscle loss etc it can be done really fast.
> 
> Also you shouldnt take them longer than 2weeks.


Hi thanks for your advice should I take just one a day for the 2 weeks or alter it every other day? Also should I have a week off or two??

Thanks sarah


----------



## 3752

ausbuilt said:


> my girl easily does 200mcg day (5x40)... I stop at 160mcg... even then the cramping half kills me...
> 
> its not related to being a woman.
> 
> Just be aware its best used with T3. Do a search in here for how to use T3, by measuring body temp.
> 
> when it comes to clen... *medically they use increasing doses up to 720mcg/day!!! for months... (search for it- its called the harefield protocol- meant to help heart patients- side effect was fat loss and muscle gain...*)


This may be the case but it does not mean this is a safe dose


----------



## TryingToGetBig

It says on the box I've seen.

*Dosage ; 5 - 7 tabs/day*

*
*

*
50 x 40mg Tablets.*

*
*

So surly starting on 40 no more than 80 is a load of sh1t??


----------



## 3752

TryingToGetBig said:


> It says on the box I've seen.
> 
> *Dosage ; 5 - 7 tabs/day*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> 50 x 40mg Tablets.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> So surly starting on 40 no more than 80 is a load of sh1t??


Why??? As an underground lab knows exactly how much everyone can use? As they have no interest in you using only a few do they? How did you feel when you used 5 or 7 per day?


----------



## onthebuild

Since when were side's, eg shaking, a measure of whether the product is working? :confused1:

Look for the results, dont increase the dose just to get sides because you think this means its working better.


----------



## hackskii

ausbuilt said:


> my girl easily does 200mcg day (5x40)... I stop at 160mcg... even then the cramping half kills me...
> 
> its not related to being a woman.
> 
> Just be aware its best used with T3. Do a search in here for how to use T3, by measuring body temp.
> 
> when it comes to clen... medically they use increasing doses up to 720mcg/day!!! for months... (search for it- its called the harefield protocol- meant to help heart patients- side effect was fat loss and muscle gain...)


To be fair here and put things into context, you are comparing people with chronic heart failure not due to coronary artery disease, where the subject group were in bad shape, giving them a Combination of Left Ventricular Assist Device, and clen to improve left ventricular function.

These people in stead of a heart transplant did the Harefield Recovery Protocol to reverse the heart failure.

Just because people knocking on deaths door, are returned to much better health, and attributing that to cleanbuterol is a very big stretch.

Show me a study on healthy men or women, where clen increases muscle mass.

I think you need to be more careful with your extrapolations using study groups that are almost dead, and comparing them to bodybuilders.

In the study they used a left ventricular assist device, perhaps if I get one of those I can bump lean tissue with that using the study and all? :lol:


----------



## tuna_man

With clenbuterol, I have tried many dosages and dose schemes in the past, the most ive tried was 160mcg (8x 20mcg tabs, and this was the sopharma bulgarian ones which are fantastic).

Now I am older and wiser, and have come to the conclusion that megadosing clen is simply not necessary. It will not lead to higher fat loss or lipolysis, but will cause much faster receptor down regulation, and will increase the chance of negative sides like high blood pressure and cardiovascular issues, or reduced t4 to intact-t3 conversion.

Its funny now how i am sticking by Dan Duchaine's original recommendations, where in BODYOPUS he says normal dosage is 2-5 tabs (20mcg tabs) per day.

This means normal dosage is 40-100mcg daily for fat loss. Personally, from now on i will not use more than 80mcg daily, and even 60mcg might be enough.

I would guess that a woman can get great results on 40-60, maybe 80 at a push, mcg daily.

In fact, today only 40mcg in the AM had me sweating like a whore in church, all day long.

We should, with all drugs, strive to use the minimum that will give the desired results, not megadose. This is the art of wise performance/physique enhancement to avoid negative side effects.

On a side note, look up 'spare receptors' if you dont believe me. Its a bit complicated, but even if 1% of receptors (B2 receptors) are occupied, it can produce almost 100% of the response, so using excess will just knacker out receptors faster.


----------



## 3752

This study in animals shows that doses of 1 mcg/kg BW induce apoptosis (programmed cell death) in heart tissue. Humans not uncommonly ingest this much clen. For instance, in a 220 lb (100 kg) bodybuilder this translates to 100 mcg.

J Appl Physiol. 2004 Dec 10; [Epub ahead of print] Related Articles, Links

{beta}2-Adrenergic receptor stimulation in vivo induces apoptosis in the rat heart and soleus muscle.

Burniston JG, Tan LB, Goldspink DF.

Research Institute for Sports and Exercise Sciences, Liverpool John Moores University, Liverpool, United Kingdom.

High doses of the beta2-adrenergic receptor (AR) agonist, clenbuterol, can induce necrotic myocyte death in the heart and slow-twitch skeletal muscle of the rat. However, it is not known if this agent can also induce myocyte apoptosis and whether this would occur at a lower dose than previously reported for myocyte necrosis. Male Wistar rats were given single subcutaneous injections of clenbuterol. Immunohistochemistry was used to detect myocyte specific apoptosis (detected on cryosections using a caspase 3 antibody and confirmed using annexin V, single-strand DNA labelling and TUNEL). Myocyte apoptosis was first detected at 2 h, and peaked 4 h after clenbuterol administration. The lowest dose of clenbuterol to induce cardiomyocyte apoptosis was 1 microg kg(-1), with peak apoptosis (0.35 +/- 0.005 %; P<0.05) occurring in response to 5 mg kg(-1) . In the soleus, peak apoptosis (5.8 +/- 2 %; P<0.05) was induced by the lower dose of 10 microg kg(-1). Cardiomyocyte apoptosis occurred throughout the ventricles, atria and papillary muscles. However, this damage was most abundant in the left ventricular subendocardium at a point 1.6 mm, that is, approximately one-quarter of the way from the apex towards the base. beta-AR antagonism (involving propranolol, bisoprolol or ICI 118,551) or reserpine was used to show that clenbuterol-induced myocardial apoptosis was mediated through neuromodulation of the sympathetic system and the cardiomyocyte beta1-AR, whereas in the soleus direct stimulation of the myocyte beta2-AR was involved. These data show that when administered in vivo, beta2-AR stimulation by clenbuterol is detrimental to cardiac and skeletal muscles even at low doses, by inducing apoptosis through beta1- and beta2-AR, respectively.......


----------



## tuna_man

Pscarb said:


> This study in animals shows that doses of 1 mcg/kg BW induce apoptosis (programmed cell death) in heart tissue. Humans not uncommonly ingest this much clen. For instance, in a 220 lb (100 kg) bodybuilder this translates to 100 mcg.
> 
> J Appl Physiol. 2004 Dec 10; [Epub ahead of print] Related Articles, Links
> 
> {beta}2-Adrenergic receptor stimulation in vivo induces apoptosis in the rat heart and soleus muscle.
> 
> Burniston JG, Tan LB, Goldspink DF.
> 
> Research Institute for Sports and Exercise Sciences, Liverpool John Moores University, Liverpool, United Kingdom.
> 
> High doses of the beta2-adrenergic receptor (AR) agonist, clenbuterol, can induce necrotic myocyte death in the heart and slow-twitch skeletal muscle of the rat. However, it is not known if this agent can also induce myocyte apoptosis and whether this would occur at a lower dose than previously reported for myocyte necrosis. Male Wistar rats were given single subcutaneous injections of clenbuterol. Immunohistochemistry was used to detect myocyte specific apoptosis (detected on cryosections using a caspase 3 antibody and confirmed using annexin V, single-strand DNA labelling and TUNEL). Myocyte apoptosis was first detected at 2 h, and peaked 4 h after clenbuterol administration. The lowest dose of clenbuterol to induce cardiomyocyte apoptosis was 1 microg kg(-1), with peak apoptosis (0.35 +/- 0.005 %; P<0.05) occurring in response to 5 mg kg(-1) . In the soleus, peak apoptosis (5.8 +/- 2 %; P<0.05) was induced by the lower dose of 10 microg kg(-1). Cardiomyocyte apoptosis occurred throughout the ventricles, atria and papillary muscles. However, this damage was most abundant in the left ventricular subendocardium at a point 1.6 mm, that is, approximately one-quarter of the way from the apex towards the base. beta-AR antagonism (involving propranolol, bisoprolol or ICI 118,551) or reserpine was used to show that clenbuterol-induced myocardial apoptosis was mediated through neuromodulation of the sympathetic system and the cardiomyocyte beta1-AR, whereas in the soleus direct stimulation of the myocyte beta2-AR was involved. These data show that when administered in vivo, beta2-AR stimulation by clenbuterol is detrimental to cardiac and skeletal muscles even at low doses, by inducing apoptosis through beta1- and beta2-AR, respectively.......


So you dislike clen Paul?

I do agree that it needs to be respected, and people use it too much or too high a dosage, when they can get better results with a bit of discipline.


----------



## 3752

tuna_man said:


> So you dislike clen Paul?
> 
> I do agree that it needs to be respected, and people use it too much or too high a dosage, when they can get better results with a bit of discipline.


No not all i prefer albuterol though......

Clenbuterol has a half life much longer then Albuterol which makes it more detremental to heart health. The side effects such as the shaky hands and such are caused from the effects of a specific isomer (S-isomer) included in the medication.

Clen is made up of two isomers s and R. R gives you all the respiratory benefits and S gives you the bad effects and reverses the good effects to a certain point. Newer drugs have since been developed that dont include the S isomer, but these drugs wouldnt work as well for fat loss as the S isomer aids in thermogenis.

The LD50 of Albuterol which is the lethal dose in 50% of the population used by pharmacists to judge the potency of a drug in a lot of cases is almost non existant, wheras this is not so with clenbuterol. Im am not positive what the LD50 in Clen is, but it is MUCH lower. Albuterol is a lot of critical situations is given to patients continually until they improve.


----------



## TryingToGetBig

Pscarb said:


> Why??? As an underground lab knows exactly how much everyone can use? As they have no interest in you using only a few do they? How did you feel when you used 5 or 7 per day?


I've not used them, I was just saying the dosage on the box, i do understand what your saying, if I was selling them I'd want you to finish the box ASAP so you buy some more.


----------



## 3752

TryingToGetBig said:


> I've not used them, I was just saying the dosage on the box, i do understand what your saying, if I was selling them I'd want you to finish the box ASAP so you buy some more.


i am very careful on what info is posted concerning such drugs as a newbie will take it as the norm and just use it.....


----------



## TryingToGetBig

Pscarb said:


> i am very careful on what info is posted concerning such drugs as a newbie will take it as the norm and just use it.....


Fair one, I would have taken it as the norm if I had got them without knowing any different. Just proves how important research and this site is.


----------



## Jutt

My mrs has just started using astralean do you guys take it in the morning or night? as she suggested taking before bed wouldn't of thought if wod be a problem but thought I'd ask.


----------



## Jutt

ukmicky said:


> just do not take Clen past 4pm and drink plenty of water!


Is that for the insomnia side affect mate?


----------



## davidstand

yep insomnia is possible too


----------



## loui

any help with directio to a good supplier of Astralean would be appreciated


----------

